# Bucket Truck Accident



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Terrible. 
I wonder what kind of training they have?


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

I wonder what happened, the TV cables are below the secondaries. This sounds to me like a primary fault.

This reinforces my decision to rent FR-2 uniforms from Cintas for everyday work wear.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Terrible.
> I wonder what kind of training they have?


I second this response.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

.......................


----------

